# headlamp holder for Fenix?



## LiteTheWay (Feb 20, 2008)

Can I get a headstrap/holder/fitting to use my Fenix L1D or P2D as a headlamp?


----------



## Mountain Bike (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=61


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 20, 2008)

I've heard not very good things about the Nitzie.
No adjustment etc

A harder to get but same concept is the "Jakstrap" ( i've forgotten the name" but I'm looking for the jakstrap Its supposed to be much better.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 20, 2008)

Pocket clip and a baseball cap.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 20, 2008)

Problem with niteize is it's not elastic so doesn't stay on your head very well. If you can sew however $1 of elastic band would make a nice one.


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 21, 2008)

A better solution would be to head to Wal-Mart and buy the Rayovac Sportsmans Extreme 1AA headlamp ($18.83) and forget about mounting a hand held light in a makeshift head strap.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, but we don't have Walmart in OZ.

And even if I could get one, how bright is the Rayovac compared with a Fenix L1D? I want a bright headlight.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 22, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Pocket clip and a baseball cap.



Something like this:


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 22, 2008)

7histology said:


> Yes, but we don't have Walmart in OZ.
> 
> And even if I could get one, how bright is the Rayovac compared with a Fenix L1D? I want a bright headlight.



Sorry, I assumed Wal-Mart was in every developed country. 

The Sportsman Extreme is a 1W Luxeon, puts out a decent amount of light and has a flip over diffuser to turn it into an area light. The only drawback is it only runs about 2 hours on 1 AA battery.

This was only an example; my point was that almost any headlamp is an improvement over a handheld light for use mounted on your head.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 23, 2008)

BlackDecker said:


> Sorry, I assumed Wal-Mart was in every developed country.



Doesn't matter if it is or not, it will not carry the same product.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Feb 25, 2008)

OK thanks all for the ideas. I decided to try the Nite Ize headbands and have ordered 2 from BatteryJunction. Even though the postage to Oz is more than the headbands, they will still be cheaper than I could get them here for - assuming I could get them here which I don't know about.


----------



## meckie (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello heres my experience:

By far the best and most practical headlamp holster for my fenix:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=oc_01101&k_id=1309&hot=0
they are from this manufacturer:
http://www.ortec-products.de/dateien/lampzub-stab-b.html

The strap is fully adjustable, the light can be adjusted in height (i.e. rotated), the materials are elastic (even the little straps for the lamp) and you can combine two of them, too...

i think they are really useful and in my eyes even much more useful than the niteize...

***greetings from berlin


----------



## MY (Feb 25, 2008)

I have found the extra Zebralight holders are perfect for Fenix lights to make them into headlamps. The go on snug and glow brightly. I used the elastic strap from a junk headlamp and it works perfect. In fact, with the wide beam of the zebralight and the focused beam from the Fenix, you will have all bases covered for headlamp needs!

Regards.


----------



## hopkins (Mar 1, 2008)

elastic straps can be scavenged from old luggage (or new luggage:naughty
If they're thin sew together for double thickness/width...etc.
and those little sewing kits for buttons is all you need for needle+thread.

-and it'll fit your head. -And it'll look store bought.


----------



## Mungon (Mar 2, 2008)

BlackDecker said:


> Sorry, I assumed Wal-Mart was in every developed country.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I live inSweden and it developed but hmm no Wal-Mart ...


----------



## qtaco (Mar 7, 2008)

meckie said:


> Hello heres my experience:
> 
> By far the best and most practical headlamp holster for my fenix:
> 
> ...



I couldn't find anywhere that was selling this headband, perhaps because I'm searching in English for a German product. Anyone seen it available with a reasonable international shipping option?


----------



## alfablue (Mar 8, 2008)

I could only find it on German sites, which were all in German, which I can't read! I have emailed Globetrotter (in English) hoping that they may be able to advise me whether they can ship to UK, and if they can take my order via email, as I can't fathom out the web checkout page! I'll let you know if I get a reply.

This item seems to get over the problems of others as it allows the light to swivel.


----------



## alfablue (Mar 8, 2008)

alfablue said:


> I could only find it on German sites, which were all in German, which I can't read! I have emailed Globetrotter (in English) hoping that they may be able to advise me whether they can ship to UK, and if they can take my order via email, as I can't fathom out the web checkout page! I'll let you know if I get a reply.
> 
> This item seems to get over the problems of others as it allows the light to swivel.


Update: Within 20 minutes (on a Saturday!) Tobias from Globetrotter replied to me in good english saying he could take the order via email, that he would ship immediately, and shipping to the UK would be 10.50 euros.

I ordered 2 - what great service, very promissing!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 8, 2008)

Would like one of these myself. Let us know what you think!

:wave:


----------



## qtaco (Mar 9, 2008)

MY said:


> I have found the extra Zebralight holders are perfect for Fenix lights to make them into headlamps. The go on snug and glow brightly. I used the elastic strap from a junk headlamp and it works perfect. In fact, with the wide beam of the zebralight and the focused beam from the Fenix, you will have all bases covered for headlamp needs!
> 
> Regards.



That seemed like a pricey option the first time I skimmed over your post, but on reflection it's not such a bad deal. The German Ortec harness costs ~USD$35 deliverd, whereas the Q5 Zebralight costs ~USD$55 (site is down at the moment) delivered. For an extra $20 you get a nice headlamp that complements a Fenix style light very well. Decisions decisions.

Edit: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2203052&postcount=19


----------



## wjf2000 (Mar 12, 2008)

This should help you accomplish your goal. www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=7085-133-7085&lpage=none


----------



## serious sam (Mar 14, 2008)

didnt realize its been posted. Sorry


----------

